# Dentist looking for alternative career



## nrd2017 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi everyone

first post here!! 

my husband and I are relocating to Dubai in January 2018. I am a qualified Dentist in the UK and my application for Registration as a Dentist in Dubai is currently underway. Unfortunately, it looks as though my registration will not be completed before we arrive in Dubai

I am interested in a possible career change though and wondered if anyone could advise other career pathways. I'm open to all options and am looking for ideas, and it doesn't have to be medical necesserily. By nature, I'm an extremely organised person and hopefully quite competent considering my Dental degree!

Thanks very much


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

nrd2017 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> first post here!!
> 
> ...


Pre 2009 it was very easy for Western candidates to change their industry and find employment, post 2009 not so much. Jobs are still very scarce and as we are a very multicultural region clients can be very choosy as to whom they employ. 
( Languages, age, industry knowledge etc) networking is your best bet as a lot of candidates find work this way, it isn't always what you know, it is who you know!. Many ladies who cannot find roles in a chosen or similar career go into reception or admin work however this isn't always well paid and nearly always full time 
. If you go down the recruitment agency route a point to note is that recruiters work for clients ( Not like employment agencies at home) and they have to have a suitable role to call you plus as the client pays the recruitment bill they will be very specific to what they want in a candidate.

Good Luck!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Real estate agent!


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

rsinner said:


> Real estate agent!


That's mean


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Reddiva said:


> That's mean


Not really - finding a good one is like pulling teeth!


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

Reddiva said:


> That's mean


One of the first things that peaked my interest in Dubai not all that long ago was catching a video program in which a young lady from the UK was shown to have left a life at home of working as a secretary or something like that as I recall and become a super successful real estate agent of sorts with her own business in Dubai. Would not mind having been in real estate myself.

And it happens that this UK company is even recruiting for Dubai as of this recent article, so nrd17 may want to check that out asap before moving:

‘Dream job’ sends employees to Dubai and pays £200,000 with no qualifications needed | The Independent


----------



## nrd2017 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi everyone

Thank you all for your comments. I appreciate the advise very much!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

VIP 8 said:


> One of the first things that peaked my interest in Dubai not all that long ago was catching a video program in which a young lady from the UK was shown to have left a life at home of working as a secretary or something like that as I recall and become a super successful real estate agent of sorts with her own business in Dubai. Would not mind having been in real estate myself.
> 
> And it happens that this UK company is even recruiting for Dubai as of this recent article, so nrd17 may want to check that out asap before moving:
> 
> ‘Dream job’ sends employees to Dubai and pays £200,000 with no qualifications needed | The Independent


That’s the dream that so many young people are sold and the reality is most often different


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

VIP 8 said:


> One of the first things that peaked my interest in Dubai not all that long ago was catching a video program in which a young lady from the UK was shown to have left a life at home of working as a secretary or something like that as I recall and become a super successful real estate agent of sorts with her own business in Dubai. Would not mind having been in real estate myself.
> 
> And it happens that this UK company is even recruiting for Dubai as of this recent article, so nrd17 may want to check that out asap before moving:
> 
> ‘Dream job’ sends employees to Dubai and pays £200,000 with no qualifications needed | The Independent


More chance of winning the UK lottery!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

VIP 8 said:


> One of the first things that peaked my interest in Dubai not all that long ago was catching a video program in which a young lady from the UK was shown to have left a life at home of working as a secretary or something like that as I recall and become a super successful real estate agent of sorts with her own business in Dubai. Would not mind having been in real estate myself.
> 
> And it happens that this UK company is even recruiting for Dubai as of this recent article, so nrd17 may want to check that out asap before moving:
> 
> ‘Dream job’ sends employees to Dubai and pays £200,000 with no qualifications needed | The Independent


My sales guys can earn up to 200,000 pounds as well, all they would need to do is sell 15 million worth of my stuff, they would be my hero.


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

XDoodle****** said:


> My sales guys can earn up to 200,000 pounds as well, all they would need to do is sell 15 million worth of my stuff, they would be my hero.


But what kind of stuff is that? And how unrealistic could it be when you're talking about Dubai real estate? Don't they make at least 1% - 3% per sale?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

VIP 8 said:


> But what kind of stuff is that? And how unrealistic could it be when you're talking about Dubai real estate? Don't they make at least 1% - 3% per sale?


Technology equipment, individual products can be $50,000 - $60,000 each, they make 1.5% of sales. 

To make 200k UK, an agent would need to sell about 15 million as well, or 60 million AED if they get the same commission. A few super slick salespeople with years of experience might be selling that amount but for the majority "average" person no way. In the States in my area they get all excited when they hit $1 or $2 million a year.

That is why you see so many "real estate" sad stories, in my opinion.


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

XDoodle****** said:


> Technology equipment, individual products can be $50,000 - $60,000 each, they make 1.5% of sales.
> 
> To make 200k UK, an agent would need to sell about 15 million as well, or 60 million AED if they get the same commission. A few super slick salespeople with years of experience might be selling that amount but for the majority "average" person no way. In the States in my area they get all excited when they hit $1 or $2 million a year.
> 
> That is why you see so many "real estate" sad stories, in my opinion.


But do you see so many sad stories in Dubai? This April 2016 article says average real estate salaries in Dubai are close to 725000 AED, perhaps more now. That's just a hair under 200k USD and 150k GBP. Not bad for just the average. I wish I knew what the program was that I saw so I could post it. It was quite a nice success story.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

VIP 8 said:


> But do you see so many sad stories in Dubai? This April 2016 article says average real estate salaries in Dubai are close to 725000 AED, perhaps more now. That's just a hair under 200k USD and 150k GBP. Not bad for just the average. I wish I knew what the program was that I saw so I could post it. It was quite a nice success story.


You may want to read that article again ..... that’s a figure for people with 21 years experience, which is hardly a comparison to your original article of new starters with no experience or qualifications...... quite simply chalk and cheese. It also gives no clue as to the sample it represents it simply says ‘respondents’ .... also indicates lower experienced have seen a drop in salary. 

The true picture is that many young people are sold a dream, they come here to chase it and the success stories of those making big salaries are rare because most never reach the experience levels that the article mentions.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

VIP 8 said:


> But do you see so many sad stories in Dubai? This April 2016 article says average real estate salaries in Dubai are close to 725000 AED, perhaps more now. That's just a hair under 200k USD and 150k GBP. Not bad for just the average. I wish I knew what the program was that I saw so I could post it. It was quite a nice success story.


Did you notice what the salary was for 5-10 years of experience? 22K or $6k, a far cry from 200k pounds. It looks like they are including housing in the amount as well. What would it be for 0-5 years experience? 13-17K? Maybe?

No one is saying it isn't possible, but it is highly unlikely you could hit the ground running and be making 200k in your first 5-10 years.


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

Here we go. Start at 1:56:

https://youtu.be/baimGHLHq5E?t=114


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

Here she is again further ahead in the video. She was a secretary in the UK, moved to Dubai, and four years later had this going:

https://youtu.be/baimGHLHq5E?t=1179


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The vast majority of property agents crash and burn. Or have 1-2 decent years and then crash and burn. 

The very, very, very top of the industry can make a decent and even good living. But it's usually based on decades of experience and developing extensive network of connections and clients who come to trust you. Do you think that a Kazakh business owner looking to launder money through property in Dubai is going to trust a young American or Brit just off the plane? No. And that's much of high end real estate in Dubai. The Russians use Russian agents, the Arabs use Arab agents, the Indians use Indian agents. 

It's conceivably possible that someone with a lot of determination and grit can build up a successful practice but for every 100 person who think they have determination and grit, 99 really don't and only 1 does. And I'm sure the British ex-secretary didn't tell everything on the Youtube clip. If she's real, she probably had financial backing, some kind of connections or network to tap into and people to help her get started. Do you? 

I've lived in Dubai since 2006 and in all those years I've never met a truly high performing British or American or other western property agent who survived long enough. They came and went. Those who were GMs for property agencies tended to last a bit longer.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

VIP 8 said:


> Here she is again further ahead in the video. She was a secretary in the UK, moved to Dubai, and four years later had this going:
> 
> https://youtu.be/baimGHLHq5E?t=1179


Had what going? What is her salary, and is she still here? Did she marry someone? My agent when I first got here is still here so must be fairly successful and she drives a small Toyota. 

You notice how much they were saying people were making selling villa's on The World? It's a puff piece.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

VIP 8 said:


> Here we go. Start at 1:56:


Did you also vote for Trump because that video is so full of rubbish, it appears your perception filter is faulty ? 

Given you've only ben here a few months, do you think its wise to ignore the advice of those who have been here decades on the basis of a puff piece video trying to con people to buy things that arent even real anymore ?

If so, I have a Nigerian friend who would like to talk to you about his rich uncle who is a Prince .....


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

In the video it says she is Helen Tathum who "owns Dubai Luxury Homes," not someone on salary.

So in four years she went from secretary in UK to that. Here is her LinkedIn profile which shows her time running "Dubai Luxury Homes":

https://www.linkedin.com/in/helen-tatham-95136318


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

VIP 8 said:


> In the video it says she is Helen Tathum who "owns Dubai Luxury Homes," not someone on salary.
> 
> So in four years she went from secretary in UK to that. Here is her LinkedIn profile which shows her time running "Dubai Luxury Homes":
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/helen-tatham-95136318


If I was cynical I’d say with your pointless posts you are subtly promoting something you are involved in (your current signature hyperlink) 

By the way how are the guys getting on that spent $50 million on an island ?


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

UKMS said:


> If I was cynical I’d say with your pointless posts you are subtly promoting something you are involved in (your current signature hyperlink)
> 
> By the way how are the guys getting on that spent $50 million on an island ?


Pointless? That is obviously not even remotely accurate. If not even remotely accurate, then perhaps also not exactly honest? Perhaps you are merely someone who can't endure being rebutted, especially with any degree of success, or perhaps you would suggest I was supposed to just let the three posts after the video be the last word when I found the woman in question and the reality of her business and success being real? That's what you call pointless, ay? Yes of course. You can leave the island out of it, however, since that's not part of any point I've made. I'm sure no one would complain if they made the commission on their sale though.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

VIP 8 said:


> In the video it says she is Helen Tathum who "owns Dubai Luxury Homes," not someone on salary.
> 
> So in four years she went from secretary in UK to that. Here is her LinkedIn profile which shows her time running "Dubai Luxury Homes":
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/helen-tatham-95136318


Did you read the LinkedIn profile?

According to the profile she came to the UAE in 2004, the beginning of the freehold market (prior to 2003 you couldn't buy property in the UAE). So she was here at the beginning and took advantage of a brand new market. And she established it with a partner too. There was a phenomenal development boom (paranoia, just like today's bitcoin) from 2004-2008, when it crashed spectacularly.

She does have an accomplished profile but it's also very clear she built up her experience over 14 years in Dubai. She parlayed years of experience into more senior roles with established firms. 

You are not going to do the same by jumping into a depressed and declining property market today. It's like jumping into bitcoins today instead of last January. You missed the boat. But I'll also point out that for every Helen Tathum there are probably 100 wannabe agents who crashed and burned.

Go for it if you want. Move to Dubai and try to start a property agency. Odds are you'll simply be one of the many that have come and gone with a whimper.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

VIP 8 said:


> Perhaps you are merely someone who can't endure being rebutted, especially with any degree of success, or perhaps you would suggest I was supposed to just let the three posts after the video be the last word when I found the woman in question and the reality of her business and success being real? .


One example does not make a trend. Next thing you'll be telling anyone who can barely kick a football that they will be Ronaldo ?

The reality, which you seem unwilling to accept, is that the vast majority of people earn very little in real estate, the market is littered with broken dreams and broken promises and you prefer to build up peoples hopes and watch them lose everything rather than offering real advice.

Anyone can point out one successful person in an old irrelevant video, but fail to mention the tens of thousands of failures.


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

I realize one has to be realistic and am not trying to fill anyone with unrealistic dreams. If I were in the situation the OP described here I would consider giving it a try, however, especially if I didn't want to continue in dentistry and didn't have to. Who has not experienced that feeling in their life before?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If I didn't want to do a thing like dentistry, then I wouldn't set my next object as being an astronaut as the OP has more chance of being that than making millions as a real estate agent here.

One would choose something a lot more more bankable.


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> One would choose something a lot more more bankable.


Realistically for someone in a similar situation then - what, or, which?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

VIP 8 said:


> Realistically for someone in a similar situation then - what, or, which?


Your click bait signature says it all really ! ..... good luck in whatever you choose to do !


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

VIP 8 said:


> Realistically for someone in a similar situation then - what, or, which?




Anything with a stable, predictable income with regular hours. 

Can’t you think of anything then ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Anything with a stable, predictable income with regular hours.
> 
> Can’t you think of anything then ?


Aren't you just slightly copping out there?

Anybody can suggest just looking for a "job" with regular hours. I would have thought by "bankable" you at least meant having the potential for something substantially better than a typical job given the circumstances of the OP.

The OP is a dentist who feels the desire for a change. I'm inclined to think she doesn't really need to work and that she can just be supported by her husband as they live in Dubai if necessary or if she chooses. It does not appear that getting a "job" is an imperative for her.

So under such circumstances, assuming that is accurate, why not try for something with the potential for the kind of lifestyle and the kind of possible success that would surpass the realistic "job" expectations of someone in her situation? Isn't that the most desirable thing?

Furthermore, I'm not talking about unrealistic ideas that one is going to be able to duplicate the success of someone like Helen Tatham overnight or any time soon or even ever at all. But I am suggesting that perhaps one might find that kind of work enjoyable, and perhaps one might at least do "well enough" with it to like the lifestyle when strictly speaking one does not even have to do it or get a "job" at all. And still, despite what people have been saying about the state of things in Dubai re real estate, there is still at least the _potential_ for a nice level of success even if one is not unrealistically knocking oneself out to get it.

What else is there in Dubai with that kind of potential for people in circumstances like that of the OP?

If all the OP wants is something to keep from getting bored, feel productive and useful, find enjoyable to some degree, and which is different from dentistry, with regular hours and the regular obligations that go with that, then sure - just look for a job which would not be too difficult to get. How about teaching?

But if one wants something with at least the potential for both an atypical lifestyle and atypical success, or at least the former with an "okay" level of success, then what else has such potential? If not real estate, are other forms of sales highly prized in the city for instance?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Judging from the various dental bills I've received recently and heard among my friends, I'd suggest that the OP stick to the dental industry if she wants to make a fortune


----------



## VIP 8 (Aug 30, 2017)

This thread may be just what the doctor of dentistry ordered:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ffice-business-registration-bank-account.html

If I were wanting a change and didn't have to continue what I was doing, and if jobs were hard to come by, I'd want to try a business instead. Perhaps she might like to try being an event or party planner for instance. I'd like to hear a little more from the OP on what might interest her.


----------

